# What I like about Sense, available in AOSP?



## Character Zero (Jul 27, 2011)

Initially I had flashed only Sense Roms, but lately I have been experimenting with AOSP roms thanks to the Boot Manager. I like AOSP, I find it very fast and coming from a Droid 1, it is familiar. But there are some things I really like about Sense and some may be stupid.

Sense 3.0 Lockscreen, I like having at least Gmail and the Camera accessible right from the lockscreen.
Friendstream - yes this is stupid but the widget is great with Facebook and Twitter feeds combined. The widgets I had in AOSP for twitter and facebook were useless.
Clock/Weather - Its a nice big clock and weather right there on my main home screen.

So what can I do to configure AOSP with these Sense elements?

Also, battery life. My battery test is to leave it idle overnight for about 8 hours with only 4G on and Google syncing. I get a few emails but its about the same each night. With Gingervitis 3D i get about a 7% battery loss, a little less than 1% an hour. With BAMF Sense 3.0 I would get about 10% loss over 8 hours, not as good be tolerable. What is AOSP battery life like?


----------



## midnight assassin (Jun 7, 2011)

Fancy widget or beautiful widgets will give you a nearly identical clock/weather set up.
Agile lock in the market is a copy cat of the sense ring unlock but Imo it needs some work still.


----------



## ridobe (Jun 10, 2011)

"midnight assassin said:


> Fancy widget or beautiful widgets will give you a nearly identical clock/weather set up.
> Agile lock in the market is a copy cat of the sense ring unlock but Imo it needs some work still.


Agile lock is great but the free version overrides the pattern lock. Does the paid version do this as well?

Sent from my omfgb Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Character Zero (Jul 27, 2011)

What about full screen Twitter and Facebook widgets


----------



## ridobe (Jun 10, 2011)

"Character Zero said:


> What about full screen Twitter and Facebook widgets


Launcher pro plus has full screen widgets of both of those and more. They are sense-ish.

Paid for agile lock and it still bypasses pattern lock. No go for me. It does look really nice though.

Sent from my omfgb Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

you could try widgetlocker...not sure if that bypasses pattern lock or not, but it is probably the best lock screen out there. it allows you to place sliders on the screen for opening anything. tons of themes also. check into it.

also ripple lock has shorcuts you can set. it probably will bypass the pattern lock as it looks to be by the same dev. of agile lock.


----------



## CerealKiller (Jul 25, 2011)

I really liked the sense clock as well but it wasn't worth running a sense rom to have it. I found LP Classic sense. It has IMO the nicest looking clock alternative. When I searched the market for this I also saw other sense style widgets, but I haven't tried them.


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Fancy WidgetS will give you an almost identical to sense looking clock. However, if you want one that really does look exactly the same, you can search around for like the 1.3 version of fancy widgets, that's the one that made HTC send them a cease and desist letter. 

If you can't find it PM me and I can get it to you.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

When I ran CM7 on my DINC, I used Weather & Toggle Widget. Looks just like the HTC flip clock, only it doesn't flip, and doesn't do the unlock weather animations.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

beautiful widgets is another one. i dont really understand why people like that big old clock taking up all their screen.

only thing i miss about sense is the dialer. i am using dialer one and its pretty much the same.


----------



## jreed2560 (Jul 25, 2011)

Sense camera is waaay better than aosp as well. It's the only reason I run sense roms over aosp.


----------



## phenley (Jul 23, 2011)

Miui camera fixes that discrepancy

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## sidsixseven (Jun 12, 2011)

Take a read over this thread...

http://www.thunderboltforums.com/fo...on-replacement-thread-bye-bye-stock-apps.html


----------



## rsk2mc (Jul 15, 2011)

Sense 3 lockscreen https://market.android.com/details?id=com.nanoha.SenseScreen

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandnewsimmy (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm CM7 you can add lockscreen gestures. I have some set up for direct access to camera, Gmail, texts, and phone. You just draw something to open them. They aren't the most reliable unless basic like a single line in my opinion, but they do work pretty well.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## jreed2560 (Jul 25, 2011)

Gotta a link to the latest apk for the miui camera?


----------



## jeffykins (Jul 26, 2011)

Cm7 battery life seems aaall over the place. I'm still tinkering myself to get it right. The way my setup is now I'd say I'm 20% better than sense. That is probably not accurate as I have been on cm7 for a good while. Some people are saying they have amazing life...I mean AMAZING ...like 60 hours. While at the aame time others are getting worse. I'd say it depends heavily on your setup and how much tweaking you want to do but there is more room to grow in aosp roms in my opinion.


----------

